
Elite security posse fostered founders of WhatsApp, Napster - happyscrappy
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/07/us-whatsapp-w00w-idUSBREA260KF20140307
======
discardorama
Discussed previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7329789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7329789)

------
jmccree
An irc community is now a "posse". Awesome.

~~~
davidgerard
j0, get d0wn w17h 73h IRC massive. (makes gang sign in shape of Game of Life
glider)

